# New Smoker from Boulder, CO



## moselle (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,
I already messed up and posted without coming here first. My bad, sorry.
Anyway. I was directed here from another board I am active on that your very own Richtee is on as well. 
I was given an "original Bradley" smoker a few months ago. I don't think I would have picked this smoker, but I guess it was a good one to start with. I have made a few pork shoulders, ribs both beef and pork, chickens and just Friday I made my first fatty. My second is in the smoker as I type. 
I must say that smoking is very forgiving and I don't think I have had any real disasters...yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I am loving the info and the friendly manners on this site. I have learned so much. I hope to share some Q-views of my fatty adventure soon. Oh! I have some ABT in the smoker right now with the fatty. My first!! 
Stay tuned and Cheers for the great site.
Mo


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Mo,hope you like it here.There is nothing but great members in this forum.


----------



## kookie (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site...... Glad to have you here...........


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard and to many adventures smoking together!


----------



## mossymo (Feb 11, 2008)

moselle
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## policecom (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  This is a great place to get good information.  Everyone is helpful here!  Welcome aboard


----------



## allen (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome Moselle, Alot of knowledge in this Forum, Just ask


----------



## richtee (Feb 11, 2008)

Heya Mo- nice post! And if ya have any questions, just ask...someone here knows. And more than once a more "standard" type food/cooking issue appears...I'm sure you'll be able to help there. Enjoy and good to see you!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Mo, thanks for joining the folks here at the SMF. Sounds like you're already fired up and ready to smoke! I'm looking forward to your smokin' posts.


----------



## gramason (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## fred420 (Feb 11, 2008)

welcome to  the site and good luck with your endeavors.....


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to smoking, and the SMF Family!


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the group, Mo. You have just arrived at THE best forum for all things "Smoking" that you'll ever find! Enjoy!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## shenk (Feb 11, 2008)

welcome to the smf


----------



## abelman (Feb 11, 2008)

Another from Colorado, Welcome !


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 11, 2008)

Mo welcome to smf..........


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey...WELCOME and enjoy!  You familiar with A SPICE OF LIFE catering in Boulder?


----------



## zdave (Feb 12, 2008)

What he said!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Mo glad to have ya-sheesh all sounds good cept that your associated with richtee(what happened there?)jk rich-glad you found us Mo.


----------



## victory (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm new also. There seems like a bunch of good people here so start flippin' pages and soak it up!


----------

